# Blue Panda shrimp



## Jason Burk (28 Dec 2014)

An update on my tank, looks so much nicer now - and new additions include Blue Panda shrimp, amazing little guys!


----------



## Jason Burk (28 Dec 2014)

Blue Pandas











The Tank 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Burk (28 Dec 2014)

(The little white flakes on the substrate to the left of the tank is Mosura 'Graze' shrimp food)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Burk (28 Dec 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Burk (28 Dec 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Dec 2014)

Very nice shrimp and set up. I'm looking for a new shrimp challenge myself at the moment. These are contenders. 

Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook


----------



## Jason Burk (28 Dec 2014)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Very nice shrimp and set up. I'm looking for a new shrimp challenge myself at the moment. These are contenders.
> 
> Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook



Thanks  Have you got a tank up and running at the moment?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Dec 2014)

Yes, currently have a little 5gallon with RCS. Last page post here http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/29836/ 
They're my first species and I've had them for a year or so. To be honest, they take no looking after. I think I'm ready for a new challenge and was contemplating CRS. I would have to go with something compatible with the rcs. With all the best will in the world I doubt I could get all the rcs out of this tank  

Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook


----------



## Jason Burk (28 Dec 2014)

Yeah, Id go with the Crystals first if I were you, always best to have a species only tank but yes cherries (neocaridina heteropoda) and crystals (caridina cantonensis) are fine together in terms of behaviour. Crystals do prefer the temperature to be cooler than Cherries you see 

Both Pandas and CRS are caridina cantonensis sp buttt with Pandas being more rare and more expensive, its a good idea to start off with Crystals and see how you get on with them first really 

If you can, try using RO water and mineralise with shrimp minerals from Salty Shrimp, thats what I personally do for mine anyway - Tap water could be filled with all kinds of horribleness D:


----------



## Jason Burk (28 Dec 2014)

If you did want to get the cherries out of the tank, try using a tube like you get on those gravel siphons and suck them out into a bucket  You know, assuming youve got somewhere else to put them haha


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Dec 2014)

Yeah I think Crystals are my next venture. I keep my RCS at 22deg so they're already on tbe low side of tropical. My RCS get thinned out now and again by putting some of the bigger specimens in my community planted tank but there's no chance of reproducing in there, young just end up being fish food. 

Not a chance of clearing out my shrimp tank. They're all sizes ranging from slither to 3/4" shrimp. I guestimate currently probably 50 full grown. Even if I got out every single one I could see I would probably have a tank full again in twelve months time. 
Even in my community tank I've came across a shrimp that was far too small for me to have put in. These things are better survivors than java moss. At least I know now they will be fine with CRS. 

Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook


----------



## Jason Burk (28 Dec 2014)

I have my crystals at about 19 degrees, whereas cherries - as you have it - prefer it about 22 yeah


----------



## Lindy (29 Dec 2014)

Crystal shrimp really need the water softer and more acidic than cherries.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 Dec 2014)

I'm quite lucky with yap water depending on how you look at it I suppose. I have no measurable hardness kh/gh using test kits  and has tds 39ppm . If anything I need to add some minerals.


----------



## Lindy (30 Dec 2014)

That is the same as mine - tds45 out the tap. I've started using rainwater as i don't like how they occasionally add things. I was filling up a tank for treating and maturing water for the fish, a couple of days ago, and the water actually smelled. Not sure if they had added extra chlorine or whatever due to the severe flooding in the area but it was rank!


----------



## Jason Burk (30 Dec 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> That is the same as mine - tds45 out the tap. I've started using rainwater as i don't like how they occasionally add things. I was filling up a tank for treating and maturing water for the fish, a couple of days ago, and the water actually smelled. Not sure if they had added extra chlorine or whatever due to the severe flooding in the area but it was rank!



Do you treat or filter the rainwater at all? Ive personally never liked the idea of using rainwater because it can get polluted


----------



## Lindy (30 Dec 2014)

No i don't do anything to it.


----------

